# new wide angle lens



## johnke93 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am looking to purchase a good quality wide angle lens as I mostly shoot landscape photography. I am looking at purchasing the Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC Lens for Minolta and Sony cameras. I want a lense that produces sharp good quality pictures. Is this a good wide angle lense? Any suggestions on whether or not I should purchase this lense? My budget is around 500


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 21, 2011)

Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC__T - Google Search

The Internet is your friend.


----------



## LeftCoast (Oct 10, 2011)

johnke93 said:


> I am looking to purchase a good quality wide angle lens as I mostly shoot landscape photography.



I really enjoy my sigma 1020 for architecture and close stationary objects, but I'm not sure that it's the best choice for landscape use.  
Also, if your using an a55 or a33 you will need to have that lens mount reconfigured (done for free by sigma)


----------



## Compaq (Oct 10, 2011)

Remember, with a lens as wide as 10mm, you'll need to practically stand in the scene you're shooting. That's one of the great things about UWA lenses. I love my 12-24mm (tokina) for that reason. You can really make that sense of depth by including foreground. Be careful about "including it all" with these lenses. Most of everything will just be distracting


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 10, 2011)

the sigma 10-20mm f4-5.6 is good. I know a few people that own them and they are great quality. Personally I am holding out to get the 10-20mm f3.5. A friend let me borrow his one night. Definitely worth the extra coin.


----------

